# Belgian Marmalade Witbier for pork/chicken maranade?



## benny75 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm planning on doing a brewing/smoking session this Sunday (Belgian Marmalade Witbier / Brisket) and got to thinking down the road when the wit is ready that it might be a great base for a pork or chicken marinade. Anybody have any insight as to using homebrew in their meat marinades? The witbier will be a relatively classic recipe, with about 50-60% wheat grain, 20-30% 2-row barley. A little crushed coriander. I'm going to substitute orange marmalade for the orange peel/zest, though. Any feedback regarding how well this transfers into the meat would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## richtee (Jun 27, 2008)

I find the malty brews add quite a bit to the flavor of the meat... and a Wit <white> style should be just fine for the chicken... and maybe pork. Maybe ribs, if ya like 'em a little sweet. Marmalade IS mostly orange peel..no?

Man  I miss brewing. Never had any success with wheats, but my belgian doubles were outstanding... Or..damm good at least  heh.


----------

